# Website



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

After having my business for 4 years I fineally broke down and had a website made for my business. I had been thinking of making on for about a year now but I fineally found a company that would make one without charging you a arm and a leg for it and they do a nice job of making it. If you would like to see it my website is www.knfurniture.com or go to my home page and click on my website. Let me know what you guys think.

Nate


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They did a good job. Has SEO potential certainly. Start
building some backlinks and you'll get ranked well on Google
for your search terms for sure.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks good good luck on the business the internet can help boost sales.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great website, Nate. I like the photos and the ease to contact you!!
Good going!!!!!!!!!!!...................Jim


----------



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

The website looks nice. One suggestion I have is to put up some prices. I know that you are a custom build shop, but if you have some past pieces that are popular put them up on your site. That gives potential customers an idea of your price ranges. If I was looking for a piece of furniture, I would probably pass on a site where I had no idea how hard I was going to get hit in the wallet.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Obviously you have been in business a while, which has generated a lot of testimonials, articles, etc. You wisely included some of that.
At first I thought the site was void of color until I put my cursor over the pictures and they came to life. Neat trick and made me want to click on it. As far as pricing, maybe a range in each category?
Not bad at all…


----------



## Spofeo (May 20, 2012)

nice looking website Nate! i really like your design ideas


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Nate,
Overall the site looks good, a few suggestions if you are interested.
"Coming Soon" sections are a fairly big red flag, as far as websites go. Either the page should be hidden from the public, or have content in it. "Coming Soon" or "Work in progress" in my opinion has no place on a business that is live and expected to generate revenue.

I am surprised you don't have a general purpose gallery section to show off pictures of all of your work, or have more pictures of each type of project in a section. Right now you have 1 picture in each furniture section. And some of them are obviously stock photography pictures (which is fine in general), but in other sections you use what looks like real pictures of your work. Some users may think you are trying to pass off the stock photography pictures as items you've made. I would recommend being consistent, either use stock photography in all the sections, or use real pictures in every section. Mixing will just confuse the users.

I hope this helps  and it's just my opinion others may disagree.

-jeremy


----------

